
The Lounge – A FOSS JavaScript Self-Hosted Always-Connected IRC Client - MaxLeiter
https://thelounge.github.io/
======
moepstar
This looks like a total ripoff of Shout, down to the website and everything.

[http://shout-irc.com/](http://shout-irc.com/)

EDIT: Maybe you should've said on your website that it is a FORK of Shout and
not only on Github...

~~~
brudgers
The repository for Shout prominently lists The Lounge as an official fork in
it's README.

[https://github.com/erming/shout/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/erming/shout/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
moepstar
Great, so why not on the website of The Lounge?

~~~
brudgers
Maybe a pull request would solve the concern?

Or opening an issue?

